# Grip Identification



## AnotherJarhead (12 mo ago)

Good day to all. I'm looking for some help identifying some grips that were in a box that I have from my father. He had quite a few guns during his lifetime so there's no way that I could possibly figure it out without help. I took some pictures of them against a 1/4" square grid paper hoping that it would make it easier for someone to identify them. Hopefully I can find out what guns that they go to.




































































As always, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AnotherJarhead (12 mo ago)




----------



## AnotherJarhead (12 mo ago)

The last grips are obviously Colt and this is the Smith thread, but I didn't want to create a separate post in the Colt thread.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

those look like the Colt Detectives.The ones above the colts look like they belong to a J frame likely a model 36


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The first set of Hogue's look to be for a large framed round but grip revolver. Probably an "N" frame S&W. If you happen to have a large framed round gripped revolver you could try them on for size.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Caveat: Hard for me to tell the dimensions of the top grip, but if it's smaller than what I think I'm seeing, may be for J-Frame


----------



## AnotherJarhead (12 mo ago)

denner said:


> Caveat: Hard for me to tell the dimensions of the top grip, but if it's smaller than what I think I'm seeing, may be for J-Frame


 First, thanks for the help. My father had so many guns in his lifetime I sure can't remember them all. I do have a Trooper. which should be a j-frame but the Hogue and the "made in Philippines" don't fit it. I did find a set of black pearls that do though. Not sure if she'll wear them but they'll go in the safe with it. The "made in Philippines" set I have no clue. Tried Googling the number thats in them and nothing. Maybe someone else will see this and shout out.


----------



## AnotherJarhead (12 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> those look like the Colt Detectives.The ones above the colts look like they belong to a J frame likely a model 36



Thanks for your help. After seeing your reply, I Googled up the images and it looks like you're on the money.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

AnotherJarhead said:


> Thanks for your help. After seeing your reply, I Googled up the images and it looks like you're on the money.


Your welcome


----------

